
You can’t call ‘time out’ in Silicon Valley - amahadik
http://www.digitaltrends.com/talk-backs/you-cant-call-time-out-in-silicon-valley/
======
pedalpete
The author misses a critical difference between winning a battle and winning
the war.

Apple won the first battle for the smartphone. Now google is winning, and
based on analyst reports on the comments by the author, it may well be a fight
between Google and Microsoft for the winner in the end.

I doubt that the ipad 'took 5-percent market share'. They didn't sell 1/20th
as many iPads as PCs did they? Windows 7 sold more than 90 million copies.
Most people bought an iPad in addition to their PC (mac or windows). Those
that I've spoken with who purchased an iPad as a replacement were very
disappointed and ended up still using their pc.

~~~
tzs
> Apple won the first battle for the smartphone. Now google is winning[...]

Hardly. The Nexus series of phones have not exactly been tearing up the sales
charts. Google is probably close to last in the battle for the smartphone.

But that's OK, since Google is not seriously in the smartphone war. The
companies in the smartphone war are Apple, Motorola, HTC, Samsung, and so on.
Google's role is, to continue the war analogy, that of an arms supplier. They
provide arms to some of the combatants.

~~~
amahadik
I like your analogy of the arms supplier! Is Google making any money on the
Android licensing though?

